# Campsite on the Beach



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Can anyone help please, I remember reading a thread about a campsite on the beach on the west coast of Scotland where you paid the lady in the bungalow near by.

Does that ring a bell with anyone ??


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Stunningly beautiful spot and no "midges"

http://www.invercaimbecaravansite.co.uk/

Stewart


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Stewert, but it's not the one I'm looking for. Nice location though, might pop in some time


----------



## NumphtienNellie (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi,

Have a look on this website www.scottishcampingguide.com, as there are quite a few that may fit the bill.

David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

NumphtienNellie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a look on this website www.scottishcampingguide.com, as there are quite a few that may fit the bill.
> 
> David


http://www.scottishcampingguide.com


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Biglol said:


> Can anyone help please, I remember reading a thread about a campsite on the beach on the west coast of Scotland where you paid the lady in the bungalow near by.
> 
> Does that ring a bell with anyone ??


No bells rung ...so I used the forum search engine and found these two for you which seem to fit the bill :wink:

This one talks about "pay the wee woman in the house above you"

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-973480.html#973480

and this one has some more pictures of the same beach

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-824849.html#824849

Mike

edit PS
lots more pictures of the beach:

Mellon Udrigle Beach <<<<<


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Mike, you found it for me, we are visiting that beach in May, hope the sun shines for us, can't come fast enough


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, we used to stop at Sheigra, a very small village near Sandwood bay on the west coast. the camping was next to the cemetery on the beach and we paid in a bungalo. any help?

curlyboy


----------

